# carbohydrates



## Tabac

Could someone please give me the Turkish equivalent?  Thanks!


----------



## Nilcan

Karbonhidrat


----------



## Tabac

Nilcan said:


> Karbonhidrat


 Çok mersi, Nilcan.  Enjoy İspanya!


----------



## Nilcan

rica ederim 
=)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Nilcan said:


> Karbonhidrat*lar*


----------



## Riveritos

I know this is a very old thread. But could someone explain me the difference between Karbonhidrat and Karbonhidrat*lar?. 
*How must this be written on the nutrition facts label?


----------



## Rallino

Both  

Karbonhidrat = Carbohydrate
Karbonhidrat*lar* = Carbohydrate*s*

One is singular, the other is plural.


----------

